# D-Dog, the 7 Month Old Boxer Pup



## BoxerDDog (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to post up some pictures of my boy D. He's a 7 month old reverse brindle Boxer. He has stripes, but they're impossible to photograph.. there are so many that he appears black, but he is not. 

He's my second Boxer and has been a GREAT puppy from day one.. easy to train, very smart, stays out of trouble. He follows me everywhere and is super loving, but he can be very independent when I need him to be too. I take him just about everywhere.. he comes to work with me on the farm every day and enjoys it there very much. 

Anyway, on to the pics:




























His favorite thing to do at the farm.. sit on the straw and hay bales and watch me work, haha:



















And one of when he was a baby.. so cute.. I miss those days!:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

He's a gorgeous Boxer!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

absolutely adorable. I LOVE boxers! D is one handsome boy!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Can I have him, pleeezzzeee! I love the puppy pic...he has such a pointy head. And he looks like he is working very hard at the farm. He is a beauty!


----------



## BoandAbby (Jul 9, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy! Gotta love those boxers!!!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

He is quite handsome and has GREAT expressions! =)


----------



## BoxerDDog (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. He's definitely very expressive! I can always tell what he's thinking.


----------



## luna piena (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow he is adorable! I love his colouring and he has the best expressions! Is he very energetic?


----------



## BoxerDDog (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks! He can be very energetic and he's always up for anything. He has lots of stamina and it's almost impossible to wear him out. But he's really calm in the house and he's not bouncing off the walls 24/7 or anything like that. He loves to nap and can be very lazy at times. It's a good balance.


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

He is gorgeous, I love Boxers. I have never seen a black one though, very striking.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

BoxerDDog, did you see the message I put on your profile? About finding you a mentor since you are interested in showing dogs and have had no luck talking to people at dog shows?

I have written and spoken to several people on your behalf, in hopes of finding someone near your area who would be willing to help you learn.

Are you still interested? If so, please communicate with me about your general location so I can find you someone as near to you as possible.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Wow he is just beautiful! I don't know much about boxers but I love his coloring and he looks very sweet! =)


----------

